# Wife Is Going To kill Me



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My New Pastor is suppose to come to the house.Well no one ever comes here so it don't get cleaned that often,things seem to get piled here and there,nothing is organized or where it should be other than Dishes because I do them.

Well I've been cleaning.Starting with the Big Stuff swep the Floors,now working on the Piles of stuff.

Ok I know I will never get it looking real good by the time he comes,but it will be better.And the wife is going to kill me because she can't find anything.

big rockpile


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

At least you made the first step Rock Pile!!!! Have you ever gone to the www.flylady.net website? It's great for getting motivated.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

COSunflower said:


> At least you made the first step Rock Pile!!!! Have you ever gone to the www.flylady.net website? It's great for getting motivated.


Oh heck I'm motivated.Sure is alot harder than I have done,but the only reason is the Landfill is too far away.My best way is to back the Pickup to the Door and start Shoveling.

Done pretty good,was working on a pile of Clothes,got to looking I says heck these an't our clothes  Seems they belong to my son and his Girlfriend.Now why the heck are they cluttering up my House??

Then Phone Books Why the heck does anyone need three Phone Books for each Town?Hair Dryer and Spotlight,neither work.looks like Trash to me.Computers taking up room.I told my wife I was taking them to the Shed.Oh no the Mud Dobbers will get in them.Then shelves and shelves of Paperback Love Stories.

Well she wasn't too upset,said at least she didn't have to do it.I'm getting it little at a time.

big rockpile


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Did you stop long enough to read any of the love stories? LOL


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

COSunflower said:


> Did you stop long enough to read any of the love stories? LOL




Nope but I have looked at a couple,not my kind of reading.I am just as bad got several Hunting and Fishing Books.

big rockpile


----------

